# Rele AC o DC



## JAR25 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Os comento.
Estoy haciendo un trabajo con microcontroladores y necesito unos reles, para mas información, 6. 
A ser posible, me gusta trabajar con material reciclado ya que me ahorro un dinerito y aprovecho todos los recursos.
Pues bien. Tengo unos que he sacado de un regulador de reactiva antiguo y son justos los que necesito. El problema es que no tiene placa de características y al tener ya un tiempo considerable, no se si va en alterna o en continua. Lo que si sé es que arranca a partir de 7v tanto en AC como en DC, pero claro, si lo pongo en un tipo de alimentación y al final trabaja con otra, lógicamente, acabare cargándomelo y ahí mi duda.
Os adjunto una imagen y a ver si alguien me puede ayudar por lo menos a decirme como puedo averiguarlo.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Si *se comienzan a activar* con 7 Vdc , seguramente sean de 12 Vdc


----------



## guille990 (Nov 14, 2012)

Que alguien por favor me corrija si me equivoco, pero, ¿un relé no es lo mismo conectarlo en ac que en dc?, ya que al ser la bobina un solenoide común y corriente con núcleo y todo, lo que interesa es que atraiga magnéticamente al brasito metálico que activa los contactos y listo, cosa que se logra con cualquiera de las dos tensiones indistintamente.
Osea hasta donde entiendo sería lo mismo conectar un relé de 12V en ac o en dc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

No , en alterna cuenta la impedancia + la resistencia de la bobina.

En continua cuenta la resistencia ohmica , digo para calcualr la corriente que atravesará la bobina


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2012)

No es lo mismo, los de ac van en dc pero al revés hacen un ruido terrible


----------



## guille990 (Nov 15, 2012)

A si entiendo gracias por las aclaraciones y ahora que me acuerdo una vez me comentaron algo de que vibran los relés pero no sabía bien por que, ahora gracias a lo que dijo scooter me doy cuenta, claro vibran por la frecuencia y como aumenta la impedancia, según lo que dice dosmetros, la corriente en la bobina es menor por lo que el campo magnético es menor y por eso atrae menos a los contactos y vibran. ¿Algo así no?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 15, 2012)

No, vibran porque la placa accionadora sigue el ritmo de la corriente alternada. No olvides que pasa de ciclo positivo a negativo. En uno lo atrae y en otro lo suelta. Los de alterna tienen un anillo de cortocircuito magnético en el núcleo, a simple vista se nota. 
Además, aflojando algo el resorte de tracción se puede usar a 6 V ya que a 7 V anda.


----------



## Finskey (Nov 15, 2012)

No te convendria comprar pequeños reles de vdc , yo hace poco los use para mis proyectos y la verdad me salieron muy economicos con eso te aseguras de lo que estas haciendo te adjunto una imagen, es solo un consejo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola

Los relevadores (Rele, Relay) para *AC* tienen una Bobinita en el extremo del nucleo donde está la bobina que cambia de estado los contactos al ser energizada.

Esa bobinita está en corto con el objeto que exista, o no desaparesca, el campo magnetico que atrae el mecanismo que mueve los contactos.
Por lo tanto la corriente que magnetiza el nucleo nunca llega a cero y como concecuencia vibra menos el mecanismo que Bla, bla, bla.

No así Los relevadores (Rele, Relay) para *DC. *Estos no traen esa bibinita en corto.

Es una seña para identificar si el relavador es para *AC* o *DC*.

El relevador que presenta JAR25 al parecer es para DC. No distingo bien el nucleo pero se me figura que así es. Lastima que hace 1 día que no regresa aquí JAR25.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JAR25 (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola de nuevo muchachos.
En principio pido perdón por mi ausencia del tema ya que he sido quien lo ha creado.
DOSMETROS Agradecerte tu respuesta tan pronta y decirte que si, que es lo que me imaginaba
pero que estaba muy dudoso y de hay mi consulta. lo he tenido varios días con DC y perfec.
En cuanto a guille990, espero que te haya quedado claro que no es lo mismo en DC que en AC porque ya en una ocasión me paso que para arrancar un extractor de un garaje con una central contra incendios, lo puse en AC y al poco tiempo me lo había quemado.
A Finskey decirle que lleva razón en que la mayoría de los componentes son muy económicos pero para mi es mas satisfactorio reciclarlos ya que el coste es menor y el entretenimiento mayor.
A MrCarlos, Muchas gracias por la información y lo de no aparecer por aquí es debido a que no me aparece en el correo que hayan mas participantes en mi tema solo me aparece el de DOSMETROS, pero ya sabiéndolo, intentare estar un poco mas por aquí.

Gracias a todos chicos.
Un saludo y estamos por aquí.


----------

